# iui after ivf...



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi people 

im just wondering is it woth my while having and paying for iui after failed attempts at ivf,i got pregnant once but sadly m/c at 8wks...  i am with a new partner and im just wondering if i shud bother or save for more ivf just... i have unexplained infertility....

thanks for reading,just looking sucess stories i suppose lol

loadsa love n babydust to all xxx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Teeny

I can't say what would be the best choice for you but I can let you know my thoughts on IUI.  I'm currently on my 3rd IUI and if I'm honest I think it's a waste of time for us.  I hope it will work (obviously!) but don't believe that it will and am itching to move onto IVF.  My issues are hormonal: thyroid (minor), high prolactin levels and not ovulating, all of which have been resolved but I'm still not getting pregnant.  If I wasn't getting these attempts for free on the NHS I very much doubt I would pay for IUI.  I think I would put that money toward an IVF cycle, if only for the fact that it has a much higher success rate.  That said, your experience is different to mine and you need to do whatever is right for you.  It might be worth a try as it may work for you.  All the best with whatever you decide xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks mrs...

thanks so much for the reply,it means alot, yeah im kinda in 2 minds about it as i know i have needed ivf in the past but i have unexplained and all tests and scans are coming back normal    its just deciding now what t do...

best of luck to u anyways...xxxx


----------



## L Pea (Aug 19, 2013)

HI 
sorry to hear your story am very much in favour if iui it worked first time for me but i too sadly miscarried at 10 wks, i am now waiting for next cycle to see how high my FSH levels are if too high my consultant wants me to go ahead with IVF which will be funded for me but really want another chance on IUI as it worked first time i Am also unexplained infertility

hope what ever u decide is succesfull
Luv L pea x


----------



## BecW (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, hope your all well. It's a difficult decision to make as IUI is a lot cheaper than IVF so you could get a few more cycles for the same cost. We had IVF in Nov which was a BFN and now on 3rd cycle of IUI. 2nd cycle was successful but sadly ended in miscarriage. I am unexplained but its because I just don't ovulate or have periods, which there is no reason for! I only ovulate when medicated so IUI can work for us. 
Were u just unlucky with your IVF? I'm guessing if u produced follicles and there is no male factor issues IUI could work. I definitely prefer it to IVF as its easier on your body but then the success rates are not as high.
Just want to wish u all the best of luck whatever u decide

Bec x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks girls for all the responses,

sorry to hear of your m/c becs...its awfully hard to get such an exciting positive for it to be ripped away again  

yes,i have just been unlucky i think,as for having ivf first was now down to financial reasons,i had the money and rather than going through a slower procedure,i wanted to jump on the bandwagon with the most success rates, silly now i think as i have put £18,000 down that route but then again,if we have it and want something so bad,im sure everyone wud do the same,
so now here i am with an anorexic piggy bank looking back at me and im thinking of alternative options...  

the very best of luck to you all in all of your treatments and hope yous all get a positive outcome,loadsa love xxx


----------



## lizlou34 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello,

Can only share with you my experience.  As you can see from my signature, me and DH went on to have several IVF attempts after initial success with IUI (miscarried x2)  We had lost almost all hope when we had this discussion.  I did in fact write a similar post to yours.  We could never forget that we had conceived once through IUI so knew it was possible-DH thought best to try IUI again for a time and see what happened.  We never said how many attempts we would do before reviewing but I conceived on the 3rd try.  I am now 38 weeks pregnant.

I am sharing this to give you some hope-I used to gain much hope from situations like ours (not that I ever dared think I would be someday posting a positive story)  No one can tell you what to do-we are all different with different diagnoses.  It is a long and difficult process.  I am just pleased that I kept my last thread of hope and didnt give up when it would have been so easy to do.  I wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

lizlou what wonderful news you have brought to my face this miserable wet evening, many congratulations and the very best of luck with the rest of ur pregnancy  

stories like yours,really do uplift ya so thanks missus,you have answered my question no other questions asked!!!!

good luck to u all and keep us posted lizlou on the wee bambino's arrival xxxx


----------

